# Need help for drying logs for log beds and other furniture



## gfisher (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to begin building log furniture, mainly beds to begin with. I am fairly familiar with the building techniques, but I gladly welcome any suggestions. The main thing I don't understand is how to dry the logs. I have heard the moisture content needs to be everything from 6% to 16%. I have heard arguments about both dead standing timber and green timber being best. Either way I need to know how long to kiln dry or air dry them and how to know what the moisture content is before and after. Thanks! Feel free to email me:[email protected] By the way I live in WV, humidity is usually pretty high here.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

What diameters are you talking ?


----------



## gfisher (Jan 18, 2009)

6" and under, possibly up to 8" on rare occasions.


----------

